# Happy Birthday Meg!



## Jacqui (Jan 18, 2010)

Happy birthday!

Hope your day is filled with lots of wonderful moments.


----------



## Isa (Jan 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Meg  I wish you an amazing day with your boyfriend, your family and your reptile family


----------



## Candy (Jan 18, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEG! I hope you get everything that you're hoping for. And maybe you could share some of your goodies with your tortoises.


----------



## BethyB1022 (Jan 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday  Hope you enjoy your day!


----------



## The Birthday Fairy (Jan 18, 2010)

Have a great day!


----------



## Italianlnm (Jan 18, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEG!!! I hope you have a wonderful day spent with those that mean the most!


----------



## purpod (Jan 18, 2010)

LOL, well, even tho I sent a private Happy Birthday Wish, it surely can't hurt to send another!

My own motto regarding B-Days?

 Do everything you wish and nothing you should! 

LOL, enjoy your day ~
Purpod


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. Its been kind of a crappy day so far--my birthdays have followed a trend for the last few years. My bad luck started when I was in the ER on my 18th, and golden birthday. The highlight of that was that I could sign all of my own consent forms.

This year doesn't look to be too much better than the last. But maybe it will take a turn for the better after Reid takes me out to dinner.


----------



## sharon smith (Jan 18, 2010)

Jacqui said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> Hope your day is filled with lots of wonderful moments.



IM NEW TO THIS ND IM BEING A BIT NOSEY... HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU LOVEY.


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Meg!! I hope you end up having a great day!!


----------



## TylerStewart (Jan 18, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEG! Wish I could be there to spend it with you!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 18, 2010)

Happy happy birthday to you!


----------



## terryo (Jan 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Meg....have a great dinner with the boy..........


----------



## sammi (Jan 18, 2010)

Have an awesome dinner and forget about all your troubles =] Happy birthday!!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 19, 2010)

Dang, I missed it! 

Happy belated 20th, Meggie. You are no longer a teenager (I am sure your parents are relieved). 

I think you should do like the hobbits and give others a present on your birthday.

I am happy to see you have given the Forum the gift of your presence. (God, I love puns, I just can't help it)!


----------



## spikethebest (Jan 19, 2010)

Happy belated BDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope the day after your bday was better and everyday after that!!!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorry I missed it!!!!! Happy Belated Birthday!!!!!!


----------

